# Super nova mobility wod ball



## ECKSRATED (Jun 14, 2014)

So my buddy recommended i try this bad boy out for my hip tightness when deadlifting and for my back pumps(being caused from hip/ham tightness). Well he was right. Been using this thing for a week now and have had zero back pumps and hips feel so damn loose it's amazing. It's a little pricey for a ball but definitely worth it and works 100 times better than a lacrosse ball or something similar. 

I know a few of u guys also suffer from back pumps and would do anythingto get rid of them. Pob u should try this if u haven't yet for your hip problems. Works well. 

Here's a link to it. 
http://www.roguefitness.com/mobilit...qr9kfVWJyJhjDqv1eEHpaHjnL_jVnPGmqwUmAelrw_wcB


----------



## j2048b (Jun 15, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> So my buddy recommended i try this bad boy out for my hip tightness when deadlifting and for my back pumps(being caused from hip/ham tightness). Well he was right. Been using this thing for a week now and have had zero back pumps and hips feel so damn loose it's amazing. It's a little pricey for a ball but definitely worth it and works 100 times better than a lacrosse ball or something similar.
> 
> I know a few of u guys also suffer from back pumps and would do anythingto get rid of them. Pob u should try this if u haven't yet for your hip problems. Works well.
> 
> ...



damn that looks nice! i recently just let air out of the kids baskettball and rolled around on it, and it helped a ton! i mabe gettin one of these bad boys along with some foam to roll...if i can figure out whats going on with my heart and stuff of course...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 15, 2014)

Hadn't seen this before. Must be new? I will give that a whirl.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm telling you guys it feels so ****ing good when u roll your hips and glute ham tie ins. Makes me feel like a new man. Lol. The little things on this ball get so deep into the muscle. Love it


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 15, 2014)

Kelly Starrett explains the Supernova: http://youtu.be/JFKHKA8ku5Y


----------

